# Seeking people for Tribal RP Discord Group!



## stompy (Sep 29, 2018)

Our story begins 100 years ago.

      All creatures present on the planet Earth had been feral. Wild animals with no brainpower, social awareness, nor extraordinary capabilities.

      And then, that changed. The creatures had begun to evolve, their brains growing, capabilities expanding. Nobody knew how, nor when this mysterious phenomenon occurred.

      Generations passed, and the creatures were well and alive. Their communities developed even farther and their lifestyle was thriving. However, with larger communities comes great conflict, as it did with these. 

     The two-legged animals began to separate into tribes based upon species.

     The Canine Tribe, known for their loyalty and good intentions.

     The Feline Tribe, known for their cunningness and deceit.

     The Avian Tribe, known for their smarts and creativity.

     The Rodent Tribe, known for their love of chaos and destruction.

     The Reptile Tribe, known for their obsession with war and bulkily built bodies.

    And the Aquatic Tribe, known for their reliability and mobility in water.

    All of these tribes shared the same goal:
    Find that fountain.

    Wars will be fought, allies will be made, and blood will be shed. One question remains:

    Which tribe will emerge successful?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello there! My name is Aard (or stompy) and I'm here to inform you of a brand spankin' new RP group that I am hosting on Discord.

The entire lore story that I have come up with is shown above.

We will *always *be accepting new members everyday! Because of the format of the server, we will need quite a large number of members before we start the initial RP, so we request that you bear with us.

The first few members will be able to choose first-come-first-serve roles in the Tribe, such as Leader and Herbalist, so hurry while supplies last!

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to reply to the thread, PM me on here, or message me on discord at #Aard6733.

Join here: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

We look forward to meeting you!

Best regards,
-Aard


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Oct 1, 2018)

Is the game voice dependent or text dependent? It sounds awesome!


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2018)

Me I’m interested


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 2, 2018)

Seems interesting, I might be interested, time willing.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 2, 2018)

hmm... I actually would like it! I could be a warlord of the tribe then


----------



## stompy (Oct 2, 2018)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> Is the game voice dependent or text dependent? It sounds awesome!


It's text dependent, it also does not matter if you prefer one liners vs. paragraph based. We've got RP for everyone.



HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> hmm... I actually would like it! I could be a warlord of the tribe then


You could! The leader spot for the feline tribe is still open, assuming that would be the character that you'd use judging by your profile picture.



The Universe said:


> Me I’m interested


Click here to join! discordapp.com: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 3, 2018)

Keep the room for me as i cannot join right now and yes i will be feline


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## Moar Krabs (Oct 4, 2018)

I will only join if you add an insect tribe


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 4, 2018)

Moar Krabs said:


> I will only join if you add an insect tribe


What about aquatic then? It is not required for you to be a fish or shark


----------



## Moar Krabs (Oct 4, 2018)

Deal


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 4, 2018)

Does the link above still works?


----------



## Moar Krabs (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah it does


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 4, 2018)

Then click it and welcome


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Oct 4, 2018)

What tribe would bats be a part of?


----------



## stompy (Oct 4, 2018)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> What tribe would bats be a part of?


I'd say rodents.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm interested
But your link expired


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 5, 2018)

We will invite you soon. I am at work now


----------



## stompy (Oct 5, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> I'm interested
> But your link expired


That's weird, I'm sure I set it to never expire. Here's a new one: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## scraps26 (Oct 6, 2018)

hmm i have a vernid(?) i think and a raccoon... not sure where they'd fit in. Vernid-thing is based on a bird i guess, or i could make him more reptillian.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 6, 2018)

You can join of course. Do you need an invitation?


----------



## scraps26 (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah. I'll check it out


----------



## stompy (Oct 6, 2018)

scraps26 said:


> Yeah. I'll check it out


I don't necessarily think that a vernid would fit in any tribe. However, a raccoon would be apart of the rodent tribe.


----------



## stompy (Oct 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Oct 12, 2018)

i would love to join if there any people  in The Avian Tribe


----------



## stompy (Oct 12, 2018)

ash♤Feliz said:


> i would love to join if there any people  in The Avian Tribe


There's a couple, three at the moment. But with your help, that number can increase!


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Oct 13, 2018)

stompy said:


> There's a couple, three at the moment. But with your help, that number can increase!


ok when i will join when.


----------



## stompy (Oct 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## stompy (Oct 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## stompy (Oct 28, 2018)

> Redacted by staff


I'm sorry you feel that way, Cres.

I agree in the fact that this server has become quite unpleasant, and it has been quite a lot of weight to carry whilst dealing with other problems.

Therefore, I have passed down ownership to Kimber#2104

To others reading this, feel free to join the server but know that I will not be the one managing it.

Cheers!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 28, 2018)

What happened was hard on all of us, and I have begun considering just closing down the server, since there are a lot of negative emotions floating around. I might start new, or I might reboot, but for now, it's in a state of flux.


----------



## Cres Moon (Oct 28, 2018)

stompy said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, Cres.
> 
> I agree in the fact that this server has become quite unpleasant, and it has been quite a lot of weight to carry whilst dealing with other problems.
> 
> ...


Look if either


stompy said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, Cres.
> 
> I agree in the fact that this server has become quite unpleasant, and it has been quite a lot of weight to carry whilst dealing with other problems.
> 
> ...





KimberVaile said:


> What happened was hard on all of us, and I have begun considering just closing down the server, since there are a lot of negative emotions floating around. I might start new, or I might reboot, but for now, it's in a state of flux.


Kimber and Stompy, if I hadn't joined the rp and started to create the plot lines to form any type of story to keep people engaged the rp would've died quickly. I was the one trying to keep people entertained, make sure they felt their characters were actually doing something instead of just standing around, and just generally trying to make sure everyone felt included. Neither one of you were trying to accomplish this. And finally after I got fed up with all the out of character fighting over the pvp stuff and other problems in the rp, I decided to leave.  Than after all my hours of time, and amount of effort I put into helping this rp and making it grow I find out you were allowing people to disrespect my characters, my effort, my time, by killing them off when they should've been respectfully retired like with Dok. If you two can apologize for this, than I can apologize for the outburst of when I left the rp and than maybe invite you two to the one I'm currently putting on with the more active members of the tribal rp who I've been informed left after the hate fueled executions of the characters that built your rp.


----------



## stompy (Oct 28, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> Look if either
> 
> 
> Kimber and Stompy, if I hadn't joined the rp and started to create the plot lines to form any type of story to keep people engaged the rp would've died quickly. I was the one trying to keep people entertained, make sure they felt their characters were actually doing something instead of just standing around, and just generally trying to make sure everyone felt included. Neither one of you were trying to accomplish this. And finally after I got fed up with all the out of character fighting over the pvp stuff and other problems in the rp, I decided to leave.  Than after all my hours of time, and amount of effort I put into helping this rp and making it grow I find out you were allowing people to disrespect my characters, my effort, my time, by killing them off when they should've been respectfully retired like with Dok. If you two can apologize for this, than I can apologize for the outburst of when I left the rp and than maybe invite you two to the one I'm currently putting on with the more active members of the tribal rp who I've been informed left after the hate fueled executions of the characters that built your rp.


I sincerely apologize for allowing other members to kill off your character, although a vote was held it was still uncourteous on my part to allow your character to be killed.
I also apologize for not being able to be more active in managing the server, that is why I have retired and given the owner position to Kimber.
However, I do think it was a bit unnecessary and a bit spiteful to spam porn images in the general chat, but I suppose we all have our motives.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 28, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> Look if either
> 
> 
> Kimber and Stompy, if I hadn't joined the rp and started to create the plot lines to form any type of story to keep people engaged the rp would've died quickly. I was the one trying to keep people entertained, make sure they felt their characters were actually doing something instead of just standing around, and just generally trying to make sure everyone felt included. Neither one of you were trying to accomplish this. And finally after I got fed up with all the out of character fighting over the pvp stuff and other problems in the rp, I decided to leave.  Than after all my hours of time, and amount of effort I put into helping this rp and making it grow I find out you were allowing people to disrespect my characters, my effort, my time, by killing them off when they should've been respectfully retired like with Dok. If you two can apologize for this, than I can apologize for the outburst of when I left the rp and than maybe invite you two to the one I'm currently putting on with the more active members of the tribal rp who I've been informed left after the hate fueled executions of the characters that built your rp.



Sure Cres, I'll admit you can play an antagonist decently, but I don't buy the whole, "it was me alone that made this rp last" BS. Alot of the characters weren't as outright evil as yours, sure, but I'd have easily taken the reigns, as I was just as active as you were. I know when I need to fill a role, and you made it evident you wanted to fill the antagonistic role. If you'd have dmed me and had a serious sit down about how you felt about being the main antagonist, I'd have gladly filled in. I feel like you assume too much about intent.  I don't blame you for leaving, Cres, you had a valid reason to leave if it stressed you out.

Here is my issue. I don't think you are the sole reason the rp continued, it was a collaborative effort and I find it distasteful that you would be so dismissive of everybody else's ability to play an antagonist or even contribute at all. Second, that string of god mod stuff that happened right after you got frustrated with the server was incredibly unwarranted. The scouts, taking out a camp in a single rp post, making an action that kills multiple player characters. You thoroughly disrespected everybody that last day, like they were some sort of sub humans beneath your attention.

So the owner at the time put up a poll, since alot of people were asking for it, you often offered to kill the characters of players that left yourself, so we thought nothing of it. We didn't know it'd become this huge ordeal, and people wanted this, so it happened. Maybe in hindsight, it was callous, and mean spirited, but there were a few people who pushed for it, hence the vote. Hindsight is 20/20, yeah it was shitty, I apologize for my part in letting the vote happen. That particular character though was the only one that would have been killed off, the rest were going to get exiled, and removed entirely from the rp. They still will be for the record if we reboot It really wasn't open season on every one of your characters. It was just one, because people wanted it. People certainly talked about wanting to kill a few of the other characters, but it was decided to just exile the rest.

If anything, you should apologize for all the god mod stuff you pulled, as well as the two outbursts you had. I apologized for my own part in the vote for the character death, but I expect you to acknowledge and apologize for the god mod replies, as well as placing such huge emphasis on yourself at the expense of other members. There are alot of people who stayed and felt rather put off by how you regard them. It's not like it's a barren server, but with this drama being aired publicly, the only option now is to start a new one. This server was quite dear to me, and to watch it go up in flames over this pains me a great deal, but I'd be damned if I said this wasn't a two pronged issue. You did alot of incredibly callous things, just as I reacted callously.


----------



## Cres Moon (Oct 28, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Sure Cres, I'll admit you can play an antagonist decently, but I don't buy the whole, "it was me alone that made this rp last" BS. Alot of the characters weren't as outright evil as yours, sure, but I'd have easily taken the reigns, as I was just as active as you were. I know when I need to fill a role, and you made it evident you wanted to fill the antagonistic role. If you'd have dmed me and had a serious sit down about how you felt about being the main antagonist, I'd have gladly filled in. I feel like you assume too much about intent.  I don't blame you for leaving, Cres, you had a valid reason to leave if it stressed you out.
> 
> Here is my issue. I don't think you are the sole reason the rp continued, it was a collaborative effort and I find it distasteful that you would be so dismissive of everybody else's ability to play an antagonist or even contribute at all. Second, that string of god mod stuff that happened right after you got frustrated with the server was incredibly unwarranted. The scouts, taking out a camp in a single rp post, making an action that kills multiple player characters. You thoroughly disrespected everybody that last day, like they were some sort of sub humans beneath your attention.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for the two outbursts that I had, but as you all fairly often joked I was playing a large amount of the active characters of the rp which to an extent was true. But I'm not going to continue this issue past this because there's no point in it. What happened with the server in reality proves my point. If you don't like it that's not really my problem. I have another rp to run as is, if we can make peace with each other than I'd like you to join in, but if we can't oh well.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 28, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> I am sorry for the two outbursts that I had, but as you all fairly often joked I was playing a large amount of the active characters of the rp which to an extent was true. But I'm not going to continue this issue past this because there's no point in it. What happened with the server in reality proves my point. If you don't like it that's not really my problem. I have another rp to run as is, if we can make peace with each other than I'd like you to join in, but if we can't oh well.



Right, but having a lot of characters wouldn't equate to having the largest impact all on its own, is all I'm saying.
I never said it was your issue. I merely pointed out this drama wasn't a one sided affair and that should be clear. There were bad moves on both sides. I hold no ill will against you, however, I merely asked you apologize, which you did, so I appreciate that. I'll join if you want me to, primarily though I would prefer to bury the hatchet and set this aside. I think we can both agree on that.


----------



## Cres Moon (Oct 28, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Right, but having a lot of characters wouldn't equate to having the largest impact all on its own, is all I'm saying.
> I never said it was your issue. I merely pointed out this drama wasn't a one sided affair and that should be clear. There were bad moves on both sides. I hold no ill will against you, however, I merely asked you apologize, which you did, so I appreciate that. I'll join if you want me to, primarily though I would prefer to bury the hatchet and set this aside. I think we can both agree on that.


yes I can agree with you on that one and I'd just like to move on because I do think you are a talented writer and it was fun to rp with you, I just wish the environment of said rp didn't become as toxic as it did.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 28, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> yes I can agree with you on that one and I'd just like to move on because I do think you are a talented writer and it was fun to rp with you, I just wish the environment of said rp didn't become as toxic as it did.



I appreciate the compliments, you've got a pretty good writing rhythm yourself. Yes, it's unfortunate, I know there were alot of different agendas going on, so it became difficult to come to a solid compromise. Hopefully though this can be an important learning experience for both parties. As for the server, I'll take a look, you can pm it if you feel inclined.


----------

